# free voiceovers



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

Check out this site! It can be useful for voice overs. It can sound a little synthesized, so you have to improvise and change the spelling of a word to get it to sound right. It doesn't convey emotion very well either. 10+ voices to choose from.

Type and Talk 
http://www2.research.att.com/~ttsweb/tts/demo.php

Once you play it to your liking; you can then download it, and edit it in Audacity. 
I made a really cool robot voice for my fake radio spot. 
They have many voices to choose from, and even ones with accents.


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

WOW!!!! Super awesome! Thanks for the tip.

J


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Now that's cool!_ 'Charles - UK English'_ sounded nice and foreboding. Little work in Audacity is all he'd need. Thanks for the link!


----------



## CobhamManor (Aug 5, 2010)

That's awesome!


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

I like using the:

"Audrey UK" voice with the pitch down about 20%. It creates a cartoon-like voice perfect for a ghost
"Mike US" voice with the pitch up about 25% is good for an alien voice, or retro robot voice if you... 
Use the "Echo filter" with a delay of 0.007 /decay of 0.5 (apply the effect twice)

Use these, to have make sure the type and talk voice pronounces the word correctly (some voices won't need it):

drakyou luh

tranzil vainya

vamp I ur

whare wolf

mon stir

skella tin

you can also use commas, exclamation points, and question marks.


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

Thank you that is going to work for my radio station.


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

Glad to help. I plan on using it for mine too!


----------

